# Furry Comics with tasteful fanservice? (Dragons preferred)



## Binah (Nov 15, 2022)

I will make two confessions here. (1) I am not a furry, at least insofar as I refuse the title for myself (I suppose my very presence here suggests the contrary, but if someone were to ask me I would say no). (2) This is not my first account here, but I couldn't remember how to get into my old one after a year's absence. I've been told I have a very particular way of typing - if I sound familiar, this is probably why.

Anyway. I recently stumbled onto a webcomic called Furry Fight Chronicles, and - shockingly - found that I really, really, really like it, enough to probably subscribe to the author's Patreon for exclusive side stories and the like. It has fanservice, but no explicit nudity, and the story is extremely compelling. I am, frankly, stunned by how invested I am in the storyline, especially since I generally don't like comics all that much.

This awoke a desire in me to read some others, and so I must ask: Are there other comics featuring furry characters with some amount of fanservice? I have a preference for dragon women or characters with tails and scales (yes, I know, those are scalies and not furries, but please let us not dwell on this). Some explicit nudity is fine, but I'd rather not explicit sex scenes with lots of, well, let's just say fluids. I find that unappealing for a few reasons.

I confess to not being super comfortable with this sort of thing, though I'm slightly better than I used to be. Please note that my asking this is not very easy for me to do. I don't know why I must note this, but doing so makes me feel better. X_X.

Thank you.
- Binah


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 15, 2022)

You might like Twokinds.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 18, 2022)

Forgive my ignorance @Binah . In the context of your post, what does fanservice mean?


----------



## Binah (Nov 21, 2022)

reptile logic said:


> Forgive my ignorance @Binah . In the context of your post, what does fanservice mean?


In the context of my post, I mean in a sexual manner. Think a (cisgender female, as suits my preference) character taking a bath or undressing, wearing somewhat revealing clothing, catching the gaze of someone, that sort of thing. It doesn't need to be crazy or over-the-top, but I'd prefer it to be notable (because I'm a pervert I guess X_X).


----------



## Artimis101 (Nov 27, 2022)

Howdy OP. I'm in a similar boat as you when it comes to looking for furryish comics and manga.

I think I know exactly what you're after. Look up the manga Killing Bites.

It's about people that turn into beast people who are supposed to fight to the death on behalf of shadowy organizations.

They start out looking more human than beast but more recently the characters have been getting their "completed" beast forms which are furry as hell.

Lots of fanservice. Lots.

P.S: No dragons though
P.P.S: Also their is one season of an anime for it. It's not great but it's still neat.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 27, 2022)

@Binah , thank you for enlightening me.


----------



## Binah (Dec 7, 2022)

Artimis101 said:


> Howdy OP. I'm in a similar boat as you when it comes to looking for furryish comics and manga.
> 
> I think I know exactly what you're after. Look up the manga Killing Bites.
> 
> ...


I'm partway through the first chapter at this moment. It's not 100% what I had in my mind's eye when asking this question, but it's definitely quite good in its own right (and indeed, very fanservicey!) Many thanks.


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 7, 2022)

Just chiming in to say it's good to see you around.


----------



## Binah (Dec 7, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> Just chiming in to say it's good to see you around.


My way of typing really is that distinctive? Indeed, 'tis me. XD Good to see you also.


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 9, 2022)

Binah said:


> My way of typing really is that distinctive? Indeed, 'tis me. XD Good to see you also.


I wouldn't say your way of writing gives you away. But we had pretty long discussion back then, I read your stories and I remember the subject topic well (still haven't gotten any dragon ladies among my own characters though, shame on me...).
Plus, I've seen no other person here with usernames from this particular domain.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 11, 2022)

A lot of Chalodillo's comics are like that. He's the artist behind Las Lindas.


----------



## Binah (Dec 12, 2022)

redhusky said:


> A lot of Chalodillo's comics are like that. He's the artist behind Las Lindas.


I just looked at the first few pages of Las Lindas. I am about to give what might be one of the most nonsensical criticisms possible... The main character (who is indeed fanserviced so far) I find not very attractive because her breasts are way too big. I know, I know - I ask for fanservicey comics with nude women and then complain when they have breasts? I just find it unnecessary and over the top when they're so utterly _huge_, and actually kind of icky feeling when they're so large.

I'll keep reading, I suspect. Maybe it'll get toned down, but if not, I might still enjoy it. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 12, 2022)

Binah said:


> I just looked at the first few pages of Las Lindas. I am about to give what might be one of the most nonsensical criticisms possible... The main character (who is indeed fanserviced so far) I find not very attractive because her breasts are way too big. I know, I know - I ask for fanservicey comics with nude women and then complain when they have breasts? I just find it unnecessary and over the top when they're so* utterly *_huge_, and actually kind of icky feeling when they're so large.
> 
> I'll keep reading, I suspect. Maybe it'll get toned down, but if not, I might still enjoy it. Thank you for the suggestion.


I see what you did there. Yes, his proportions are very exaggerated especially in the chest area. But it's a good starting point, yes?


----------

